

Samsung May Be ‘Uncatchable’ With $15.6 Billion Capex - jsm386
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aTso8i8ANjJ0

======
edge17
Statements like the title of this article make no sense to me. They suggest
nothing ever changes and external forces have no effect. 50 years of
technology and markets suggests very few things don't change.

Look at the auto industry. Look at the state of finance and banking. Lots of
changes that hit like a ton of bricks. It's probably safe to say Samsung is a
safe investment. But calling it 'uncatchable' leaves the suggestion that it's
not at the mercy of the markets for some reason.

But then again, I digress. The reporter has his job, which is to get people to
read his article.

------
ars
Capex = Capital Expenditure (Spending/Investment)

And, I thought this was an interesting definition for DRAM:

...for DRAM, which temporarily holds data and helps computer processors run
multiple programs simultaneously....

